# Blood Gorgons



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering, is Blood Gorhons worth getting?? I'm a dark side reader fan but something tells me that this specific book won't be that great...

Any opinions?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dunno. Im looking forward to it, ill form an opinion once ive read it or read a few reviews for it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The synopsis of_ Blood Gorgons _seem's unusual, and interesting; Being Zou it will be visceral, bloody and carnage-induced, but the... blunter edge of the blade, if you will, is that his _prose_ is flat and tiresome. Emperor-forbid somone dredging the abyss for the plagiarism-debate in _Flesh and Iron_...


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Weeell, just realizing my mistake in thinking that Blood Gorgons is a stand alone novel, and seeing that it continues from Emperor's Mercy and Flesh & Iron, having read the synopsis and reviews of both books, among other plagiarism-disturbing things about the author, I've decided that I definitely will not be buying this book...

Besides, there are so many more interesting chaos space marine legions out there that deserve attention and so many gaps to fill...why bring forth the Blood Gorgons...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Because sometimes its more fun to create your own Space Marines or Chaos Space Marines, decide their history, doctrines and attitudes towards others and their dedications, rather then work with whats already been created and you might not want to write about.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

So much effort and background has been put in the already existing legions...but anyway, that was just my opinion, in no way am I trying to make others think the same. 

Either way, this book is a no-buy for me...can't wait for blood reaver though!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> So much effort and background has been put in the already existing legions...but anyway, that was just my opinion, in no way am I trying to make others think the same.
> 
> Either way, this book is a no-buy for me...can't wait for _Blood Reaver_ though!!


Hmm your choice. But ill be reviewing _Blood Gorgons_ once I finish it, so if you change your mind you can get an opinion on it.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey, looking forward to it  maybe it'll make me pick up the Bastion Wars books ))


----------

